# Need help for my two kids...



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm Ashleigh, mom of three little boys. Two of which is having some GI problems (we think) I'm trying to find someone to point me in the direction we need to get some answers.My 21mo old has persistent diarrhea since he was taken off of formula at 1 yr old, but he also vomits a lot. He has a dirty diaper approx 3 times an hr... every hr... every day! We have taken him completely off milk products for 1 month now. The vomiting has slowed but not his bowels.My 4yr old son just started having a lot of problems a month ago. He has "explosive" stools (REAL BAD!) he can not control them what so ever. He has had "touchy" stool problems that we always said just a touch of the flu but now we are thinking it is something more. He is loosing weight around 1lb a week. He tries to eat but after just a bite or two he already has to go to the bathroom... He is so fed up with it and cries every time he has to go. It is bad enough where we had to pull him out of preschool.Can anyone please help me figure out what might be going on with these little guys?Thanks so much.Ashleigh


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome ashleigh


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Ashleigh,I just came over to this forum because my 17 month old neice has been having D problems and losing weight. Have you had any answers from the doctor? Have they been tested for celiac disease? Any other tests? Hope yours boys are better.Pat


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Actually my 4yr old ended up in the hospital the day after I posted this and just got released. We did find out he is allergic to wheat, egg whites and milk. So we have had to do away will all flour, wheat barley and so on type of products. We are feeding him very bland foods and he seems to be doing well (both of them are actually) both of their bm have gotten much better and the belly aches have really decreased too. They did test for celiac and it came back neg when he went into the hospital he had and absorption rate of 0 and his white blood count was sky high. He also had no zinc or iron in his system and no potassium. The dr said his digestive system was shutting down. We are still taking him to see a GI specialist but the diet really seems to be helping.HTH some!Ashleigh


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, this sounds like time for the GI specialists to take a look at them.Hope they get things figured out and your boys start doing much better soon.K.


----------

